# Friesians- HELP!



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

He sounds fabulous. Did they mention a price? Fresians seem to be very popular horses right now so the prices are very high on them. I love them but they are way out of my price range :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think they are so beautiful. 
Awww he sounds nice!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> He sounds fabulous. Did they mention a price? Fresians seem to be very popular horses right now so the prices are very high on them. I love them but they are way out of my price range :shock:


Yeah, he is very pricey, but since peoples budgets are so tight right now, I'm sure the owner would drop the price. I am just worried that hes too clunky for jumping? He's a great dressage horse, its just the umping I'm worried about... and he's so big that I'm worried he could trample me or break my toe (whatever comes first ) lol. He also farts.. a lot. I have heard that Friesians tend to fart a lot, but maybe they just have gastric problems? change of feed could probably help him...


----------



## cloudy18 (Apr 29, 2008)

We saw Fresians at the Expo just this weekend! I was awestruck. The size, the HAIR, the black, the movement. I can see why they get the prices they do. A ten month old was for sale for $11,000. They just have a presence. I have no idea how they are for jumping, there probably is a better horse for both jumping and dressage, but since you are only doing light jumping it might not matter. I will never own one, it would be a pricey trail horse, but I was so impressed. But I also fell in love with some huge mules. :wink:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9tZ_xz4iQ4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0AkIKFeVvs&feature=related

The thought of a jumping friesian was a tad strange to so I went onto yt to see if I could find any. I came up with a few X's and these two and we already know they are great dressage horse. 

He sounds great.


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Supermane said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9tZ_xz4iQ4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0AkIKFeVvs&feature=related
> 
> The thought of a jumping friesian was a tad strange to so I went onto yt to see if I could find any. I came up with a few X's and these two and we already know they are great dressage horse.
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I love their personalities; most are very calm, love people, LOVE to work, they are very willing horses. There are a few bloodlines that can be a little hot, but generally they are pussycats.

They are good for dressage, though you have to choose carefully. Generally, they fall into two categories; those that are good for riding and those that are good for driving. I guess if you are looking at buying a more finished horse though, you may not have to worry as much about that.

You might get lucky and find a horse that actually enjoys it, but Friesians aren't really known for jumping. Of course, ANY horse can succeed modestly, just don't expect the moon.

That boy's price is pretty high. I'd expect something more in the 40k range for his level of training. And for a more common breed, you might be able to knock another 5-10k off. I guess its not an unheard-of price...but I wouldn't pay 55k.

There was a good article in Dressage Today last year about the unique training challenges that you face with Friesians...its a pretty good read. Sorry about the poor quality of the pdf, its all I could find on short notice http://www.legacyfriesians.com/sabineSArticle.pdf


----------



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

I think they are "Prince Charming" type horses!! Just looks like they should be ridden by a prince...GORGIOUS!!! lol

http://www.carouselfriesians.com/images/Slides/S001.jpg

This picture makes my heart melt!!! *sigh* "Ill take that one please...thanks"


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Kira said:


> I think they are "Prince Charming" type horses!! Just looks like they should be ridden by a prince...GORGIOUS!!! lol
> 
> http://www.carouselfriesians.com/images/Slides/S001.jpg
> 
> This picture makes my heart melt!!! *sigh* "Ill take that one please...thanks"


wow, beautiful!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Fresians are just so beautiful...that's a really nice pic!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Just another side of the coin. I worked with two Friesians over the course of 4 years as a part of our medieval show. They were very hot, difficult to deal with, unruly no matter the amount of training you put into them. 

I think there are definitely good and bad horses in every breed but being around them really was shocking after having grown up dreaming about them all the time (seeing them in movies). 

After that, I had no interest in being around them, but still love to see them in the movies and in pictures!


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

I rode my freinds fresian, Gambler and he was absolutely awsome, I like my hot bloods..Tb and arabs mostly, but loved gambler he was so loyal and sweet. I wouldnt say no to having one, they are sooo much fun and beautiful to look at.


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

I've had experience with Friesians, and I own a Friesian Sport Horse. He's half Friesian, half Paint.
Friesians are wonderful horses. Someone on the thread mentioned that the ones they worked with were hot heads. That tends to be the exception rather than the rule. Most Friesians are laid back and easy to work with. 
Here is my only beef with purebred Friesian--they tend to have more than their share of health problems. Many Friesian people believe this is due to the extensive inbreeding that was necessary to keep the breed alive. So far, the studbooks have remained firm in their refusal to allow the infusion of outside blood to improve the breed's constitution. The breeder I bought my sport horse from has lost four of eight Friesians over the past five years. And I'm always hearing about someone's Friesian dying.
That being said, the Friesian crosses seem to do very well healthwise and in competition. Purebred Friesians are sometimes good dressage horses, but it depends on what their body type is. I wouldn't recommend them for jumping in competition--they're just not built for it. The crosses, depending on what their breeding is, can be very athletic. They often retain many Friesian characteristics such as a calm temperament and slighty heavier build. They also tend to be somewhat cheaper than a purebred  Good luck in your search!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE freisians!! They are so gorgeous. I've never ridden though, but I would love to. Kira - I totally agree! Lol. That pic is beautiful!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He sounds fabulous! I really like the look of him, he seems wonderful and I think he really is too good but he is true!! Great pick. If you know your gonna look after him great, (Which I'm sure you will!!!!) then go for him! Good luck!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a sucker for Black horses and the feathers. The main thing that bugs me with them is their head carriage. It just looks so un-attractive.


----------



## hrsefrm2 (May 31, 2008)

Magic said:


> Whats your opinion on friesians?
> 
> 
> I am looking at one for a possible buy. He is training 4th level. Nice gaits. Modern type. *heres what the add says about him:*
> ...



Consider first that I have been breaking and training for 24 years.
I would not consider such a horse, especially for the high levels (haute d'ecole) and definitely not for jumping. It is completely about what the horse is built for, and Fresians are not built for these manuevers, and as a result will spend a lot of time with the 
vet. Remember, they are Draft horses.......horses that are naturally able to do all of these things are usually the lighter breeds........


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> He sounds fabulous! I really like the look of him, he seems wonderful and I think he really is too good but he is true!! Great pick. If you know your gonna look after him great, (Which I'm sure you will!!!!) then go for him! Good luck!


haha, thanks

Yep! I DEFINITELY would take care of any animal! no doubt!

well, idk.... I am kind of "off" friesians right now, I have just seen so many problems in them


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are quite stunning but I think it's because we are all in love with the black mane and tail and and jet black coloring :wink: 

Always thought they were stunning horses but I wouldnt get one. I'm not a big fan of their head carriage and the look of their paces.

Have you had the chance to ride one before? It might be something to consider and look at, to make sure that it is what you want.


----------



## FriesianSH (May 28, 2008)

Actually, several purebred Friesians have competed successfully at Grand Prix level dressage. At least two of them, including the late Goffert, are from Iron Spring Farm. I receive this farm's yearly DVD, and it always includes clips of their Friesians in competition. 
Ritske R, a Friesian stallion from Ots Sunrise Farm (very near where I live), has competed at 2nd level with scores in the mid-70s and is training 3rd level. He has been a USDF Region 4 reserve champion. Dressage judges used to be predjudiced against the breed, but that is changing because the Friesians have really been proving themselves
While I wouldn't recommend a Friesian for jumping, some of them are very athletic and quite suitable for upper-level dressage.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I find them very uncomfortable to ride. Their canter is very odd. Sort of like being on a boat with high waves.  

I would suggest anyone wanting to buy one, find some that you can ride and be around because that just might change your mind about them. I fell in love with them when Ladyhawk came out and was really excited to get to work with them in our medieval show and after two years of it I couldn't wait to not work with them. 

They are so beautiful but just not that great to handle or ride. But that is just my opinion! I decided to go with a Percheron because I could get the flashy looks that a Friesian has but a way better attitude.

In their defense, I don't think they were trained as well as they should have been. They were really spirited horses, bolted all the time (one used to be a carriage horse and was sold for bolting), very ancy 'hot' horses that just didn't relax.

I still think they are pretty.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ugh, I'd LOVE to at least ride one...lol, I love the bigger breeds.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

This is actually a very good article if you are interested in the particulars of the breed.

http://69.250.124.116/web/friesian/farm/FriesianGuide.htm


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Good link, Sara!  Thanks!


----------



## sibyllafriesian (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow to the person who said a Friesian would not be good for dressage or jumping I have to say knows nothing of the breed, They happen to do excellent in dressage, Saddleseat, jumping and more. Proud Friesian owner.


----------



## sibyllafriesian (Jun 5, 2008)

OH by the way I am sorry for not introducing myself I just stumbled upon the site and saw the post of the Friesian not doing well for dressage or jumping. I just thought it was rather funny the person FriesianSH mentioned the FPZV approved stallion Ritske R he is the Grand Sire (on the Dam's side) of my Friesian mare.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

You should post pics of your mare, I'd love to see her. I know less about the German studbook, what is her breeding?


----------



## sibyllafriesian (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got a new digital camera will gets some pics of her. She is out of Loek W and Frauke von Holzhausen . Grand sire on sire side is Tsjomme 329
Dam' Sire is Ritske R.
She just turned 3 last month and right now is 16.1 at the withers and 16.3 at the croup. Big baby. She has been started under saddle and is doing wonderful. The owner of the barn where she is has her full brother he will be 2 this month.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Woo, she's going to be tall! I can't wait for the photos :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww can't wait for piccies!


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well.. since you want a horse for jumping and dressage, and you probably (I'm assuming) don't want to spend 55,000 dollars, I would go for a Hanoverian or Warmblood of some type. Maybe a black one, lol.


----------



## sibyllafriesian (Jun 5, 2008)

*55,000*

Yes the price for a Friesian is higher than most people can pay. If it's already been trained for dressage and more and depending on the bloodlines, sex and scores at the inspections your going to be spending a pretty penny. LOL forget the penny your spending every dang dollar you got.
I bought my mare when she was three months old. I still paid a pretty good amount for her but much less than an adult I just had to wait for her to come of age. But which wasn't bad. I got to love on her as a baby and turn her into the goofy love puppy that she is now. So if you don't mind waiting for that riding horse a foal is the way to go. I will be breeding my mare this year to the FPZV approved stallion Tzar this year for oh please oh please oh please a colt. To start all over again on the waiting. If I can ever catch my mare in heat, We have been watching her since April and she is soo quiet we have not been able to even catch a glimpse of her in heat. So needless to say her big butt will be given the shot to bring her in no later than next month for a June 09 foal. Then I will begin doing a colt dance.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, the prices for horses under 3 years old are comparable to what you would pay for a warmblood of the same age. The older horses with training under their belts...that's when the prices start to skyrocket. That's why I bought a baby as well


----------

